# House...



## mugsy27 (Sep 5, 2006)

season premier tonight baby!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2006)

I have enjoyed this show from time to time.  The finale from last season and the premiere from the new season appear to be different.

The other shows I have watched are very predictable.  Sick person, unidentified disease, try this-no, try that-no, try a different thing-no, insult everyone around you and finally, at 8 minutes before the hour, we find the cure!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 5, 2006)

*sniffle* not in the uk it isnt


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 5, 2006)

from the trailers I've seen, you're not missing much, Jen.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

what I find interesting about this show is that I first encountered Hugh Laurie in a PBS production playing airhead flapper-era Bertie Wooster.  Didn't see him in much for years after until this cynical, wisecracking dude with a limp and an American accent showed up on House.  At first I didn't believe it was the same actor.  He's pretty good, but I have to agree with Andy that the plots are pretty same-same.


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2006)

He was the Dad in Stuart Little too.

I kind of like the show. Predictable isn't always a bad thing. The show is so popular because even though House is a complete crankypants jerk he never gives up on figuring out what is wrong with the patient. In this day and age of medical "oopsies" that is what we all wish our doctors to be like.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

plus he is cute in that gritty sort of way that I like


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2006)

Amen sister mudbug.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 5, 2006)

hes hot ..thats all

i have dreams about that man and his leg lol


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2006)

Whooo! Jen, you made me snort my tea. Karma for that baby!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2006)

Is that all you women think about!?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

heh heh heh, of course not!  Sometimes we think about Jacques Pepin or new shoes.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 5, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Is that all you women think about!?


 
nope sometimes I think.. I wonder what id make him for dinner before i had my way with him or..

would i call him or nudge him for breakfast.. 

and finally Do you think he likes his eggs poached?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

He likes me poached.  I snuck him into our hot tub when nobody was looking.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the way you think!  For future reference:

1.  You could cook anything you like!

2.  Nudges preferred.

3.  Poached is good.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 5, 2006)

My family loves this show and can't wait to watch tonight - although we still have the season finale from last season on tivo - just haven't had that block of time to watch that yet!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 5, 2006)

Can't wait for "House" tonight!!

Whether husband likes it or not, tonight will be turkey sausages atop mixed salad greens for dinner.  Too bad if he doesn't feel like it - lol!!

In fact, I plan to feed & walk the dogs in a few minutes, then feed/hay/water the horses after that, then start dinner (can you hear me huffing & puffing? LOL), so that we can eat I can settle in & watch "House" without chores hanging over my little pointy head.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 5, 2006)

Breezy, I'm like you, I like all chores done before I sit down and settle into a show - especially HOUSE! We usually tape it and watch it after homework is done, baths are taken, d/w emptied and baby in bed. Then we can all enjoy!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 5, 2006)

ok one of you ladies kiss the screen for me.. i just watched my usual tuesday triple play of house... (reruns..) until new season starts *sigh*

Oh and Thanks andy ill remember that


----------



## bevkile (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anyone remember him from Black Adder?  Check this out.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/blackadder/epguide/three_ink.shtml


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 5, 2006)

*House*

I am so excited that a new season is beginning tonight.  I tape all the shows that I cannot watch.

I have 3 VCR's and 3 Televisions.  I usually watch re-runs in the Den but I am taking House and a new show entitled Standoff.  

My girlfriend Sandy was in 2 episodes of House last season and just finished filming a new O.C.

I worked in the Entertainment Industry for most of my life and I really enjoy good television and good movies.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 6, 2006)

It was interesting to see House walking...no...running. 
Definately glad it is back on now. 
I just hate always having to wait a week for the next one!
They should've broke the mold and made an episode for five days/week for this new season...who cares about the $ it would cost them...
WE WANT MORE HOUSE! who's with me?!!!!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 6, 2006)

OOHH I love the OC as well lol...

BUT ER is back soon!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 6, 2006)

I go to church with a guy who looks like Hugh Laurie. That same rugged scruffyness(is that even a word ).It makes it so hard to lust after him because I keep thinking of the guy at church!! I HATE THAT!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 6, 2006)

We taped it but haven't watched it yet, inlaws arrived last night - maybe tonight! I can't wait!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 6, 2006)

.....is the guy at your church single LOL


----------



## crewsk (Sep 6, 2006)

No he's not Jen...he's married & has 4 kids!! That's what makes it so bad!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 17, 2006)

House Fans - I need your help! We taped last season's finale and just got around to watching the first hour when we realized, someone, no names mentioned but not me, my dd or ds, did not tape the second hour.  Before we watch this season's premiere we want to know what happened the second hour of the finale. Can anyone sum it up for us - we can't wait to see this season's premiere!


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 17, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> heh heh heh, of course not! Sometimes we think about Jacques Pepin or new shoes.


 
Hahaha!!!  How right you are!

BC


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> House Fans - I need your help! We taped last season's finale and just got around to watching the first hour when we realized, someone, no names mentioned but not me, my dd or ds, did not tape the second hour. Before we watch this season's premiere we want to know what happened the second hour of the finale. Can anyone sum it up for us - we can't wait to see this season's premiere!


 
It was just a very surrealistic finale, all 'round, MM.  Most of what you saw in the first hour continued into the second hour, and then at the end, you realize that it was all in his head, and that he's just about to be wheeled into surgery at the end of the show.  He does request that drug Ketamine, as he's being wheeled off, so he wants to take the chance that it will help his leg.  Tha's about all I remember of it.

BC


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 17, 2006)

check this out

http://www.fox.com/house/recaps/224.htm


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow! I guess you know who did tape the whole thing! I thought that was only the first hour (we dvr'd it so we skipped through the commericals)! Oh my gosh, now I can't wait to see the premiere! Thanks ChefJen and BC!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 19, 2006)

We watched the season premiere- I was a bit dissapointed - Let House be House for crying out loud!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 21, 2006)

Who watched House this week - 9/18? I liked this episode better than the season premiere. What did y'all think?


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 22, 2006)

We are just into season 2 here, Foreman has just recovered from that disease he caught at the cop's apartment.
Chase is Australian and was in Neighbours when he was younger, we were watching an old Simpson's episode DH had on tape and saw a add for Neighbours with him in it and it was so funny cause he looked so young and daggy.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL i remember him in neighbours... I cant wait for Season 3 to start in the uK


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 22, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Who watched House this week - 9/18? I liked this episode better than the season premiere. What did y'all think?


 
i did...i never miss it.  i think Cameron might be into House again...now that he has the cane back.

also...as far as the consent issue...i'm not goin there with that one!


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 14, 2007)

So, who's glad that Tritter is gone?  I just happened to think about this and remembered there were House fans on this board.  I can't wait for the show to get back on track.

BC


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 14, 2007)

I really didn't like the Tritter story line.  I almost quit watching because of it.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Lets just hope he stays gone and does not pop up somewhere - I'm not sure he will stay gone, I hope so though!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 16, 2007)

Let's all give a rousing cheer for the lovely Mr. Laurie's winning of a Golden Globes award the other day.

I have to bite the bullet and start staying up later to watch this show again.


----------

